# new pump question



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey guys. I put the 395 (Ultimate Nova 395) on its first job and I noticed something peculiar. When it is at pressure (2000 psi in this case) and i am not spraying the motor keeps doing short little moves ( and the piston too) at like half second intervals. i adjust the pressure and it does the same. brr brr brr...br br. br . br br.  It's not all the time but almost . it is constant. like it is trickling down in pressure just barely enough so the pump tries to adjust it. the pressure never moves on my gauge though. Anyone else experience this? None of my pumps have ever done this.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

prototype66 said:


> Hey guys. I put the 395 (Ultimate Nova 395) on its first job and I noticed something peculiar. When it is at pressure (2000 psi in this case) and i am not spraying the motor keeps doing short little moves ( and the piston too) at like half second intervals. i adjust the pressure and it does the same. brr brr brr...br br. br . br br. It's not all the time but almost . it is constant. like it is trickling down in pressure just barely enough so the pump tries to adjust it. the pressure never moves on my gauge though. Anyone else experience this? None of my pumps have ever done this.


Is it a new a new pump? Could be the pressure equalizing in your line, or it has a very small dead band. That's the amount of pressure drop it takes to trigger the motor to come on.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> Hey guys. I put the 395 (Ultimate Nova 395) on its first job and I noticed something peculiar. When it is at pressure (2000 psi in this case) and i am not spraying the motor keeps doing short little moves ( and the piston too) at like half second intervals. i adjust the pressure and it does the same. brr brr brr...br br. br . br br. It's not all the time but almost . it is constant. like it is trickling down in pressure just barely enough so the pump tries to adjust it. the pressure never moves on my gauge though. Anyone else experience this? None of my pumps have ever done this.


Make sure the prime valve is closed all the way


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

prime valve is fully closed, all hoses tight and the pump is brand new ....my daughter still has the box (fort) in her room! lol Gun and hose is as well.
it did it both with the primer and the finish.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I had a similar issue with my 1140i when I put 150' of new hose on it. I just chalked it up to the new hose stretching out under pressure, and it seems that was the case. It hasn't done it since.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I didn't think of that. New hose too, must just be everything going through the break in period. Ill see if it continues. Thanks guys very much!!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> I didn't think of that. New hose too, must just be everything going through the break in period. Ill see if it continues. Thanks guys very much!!


I have broken in quite a few new pumps......this is not a new pump thing, something is wrong, let your pop know what's going on, if it keeps up I would take it back. It's losing pressure some where.......packings may be failing


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Well then i need to contact Tech Support. Ill see what they say.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> Well then i need to contact Tech Support. Ill see what they say.


Approx how many gals have been run through the pump


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> Approx how many gals have been run through the pump


5 gallons of primer and 7 of finish,plus clean up soapy water and clear rinse.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

prototype66 said:


> 5 gallons of primer and 7 of finish,plus clean up soapy water and clear rinse.


My money is still on the pressure sensor dead band. Usually they have 100psi +/- dead band. So basically your pump would have to drop over 100psi for it to cycle on and rebuild pressure. Sounds like yours has less than that, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. That would explain why you aren't getting a pressure drop reading on your gauge. The amount of your pumps dead band is probably less than 100psi...more likely around half of that or so.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have an email in to tech support on the issue and being done with that phase of the job I ran thinner in it and put it away for now. Ill see what they say , I hope it is nothing too serious. My stupid phone didn't save the video I took last night so I can't post it but what do ya do.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

had a new one here the other day same problem. the inlet seat was defective.
if the piston is drifting down it may be the inlet seat and if it is drifting up it could be the the piston valve. if it is drifting down take the inlet seat out and flip it over they are reversible. If it stops take it to an authorized Graco service center and explain, they should get you a new inlet seat under warranty. If it drifts up take it to a Graco service center because you cannot access the piston valve without taking the pump apart.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

That is exactly what tech support said too Mr Fixit! Im taking it back to SW and they are sending it to Grand Rapids to their shop. Ball Seat assembly is defective. Great start to a new toy right?
Buyers remorse set in a bit now so I hope this is an isolated incident. I'm starting to think I should have fixed ole bessie!lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

prototype66 said:


> That is exactly what tech support said too Mr Fixit! Im taking it back to SW and they are sending it to Grand Rapids to their shop. Ball Seat assembly is defective. Great start to a new toy right?
> Buyers remorse set in a bit now so I hope this is an isolated incident. I'm starting to think I should have fixed ole bessie!lol


Sounds like someone was sleeping on the quality control. Are they replacing it or repairing it?


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I thing they are giving me a new one the way my SW store was talking. I don't know for sure. A defective ball seat assembly is the thing Graco kept saying. More than one from what I understand.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> Well I thing they are giving me a new one the way my SW store was talking. I don't know for sure. A defective ball seat assembly is the thing Graco kept saying. More than one from what I understand.


Its a 5min repair job, just get them to give you the part and do it yourself, that way they won't tie up your pump for a week or two


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

It is part 215, it comes in a repack kit


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

that does look simple enough and I have rebuilt and / or repacked plenty before but.....if I spend $900 bucks and get problems within the first 2 hours.....no thanks. I am not fixing a brand new pump. I have my backup if it takes too long. I have plenty to brush and roll right now anyway, ya know what I mean?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

prototype66 said:


> prime valve is fully closed, all hoses tight and the pump is brand new ....my daughter still has the box (fort) in her room! lol Gun and hose is as well.
> it did it both with the primer and the finish.


Graco boxes make awesome forts! :thumbsup:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I love box forts , I use to make tanks and stuff 
And paint them . Camouflage


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I didn't get another box (there goes her addition lol ) but I did just pick up a brand new rig. They didn't even want to wait around to see what it was. I love my store!:thumbup:


----------

